# Hydro sponge filter IV HELP ! What air pump works ?!



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

I cannot make it work ...
The tank I bought is 20g long (not tall) and the lift tube of the filter is above water level. But I've tried it in my tall 20g ... still disaster. I am using a Rena 100 air pump. Do I need a more powerfull Rena ?!
Please advice asap so I can exchange the stuff.
Thank you.
L


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

The lift tube needs to be under water in order for the sponge filter to work.

So if the lift tube is too long, just cut it shorter so that it is entirely underwater.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Dekstr is correct make sure the lift tube top is below the water line.

Also you can add or take away a spacer at the bottom of the filter to raise and/ or lower it.

Your air pump should be fine.

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/sponge_filtration.html

This page has a great video on setting up a sponge filter, that should help you get thing up and running in no time..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I just pull the transparent tube out. Still works fine.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

I took base off, I glued together some rocks like a circle like a necklace around lift tube that weights it down. I put to wood close to it to keep it straight and finally works. That was not easy !
And I changed the air pump with one same size but Tetra brand.
L


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice.

And I always thought sponge filters were the most simple to assemble. Good to know it works now though!


----------

